# tapes faling - need support



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

After doing Mike's Tapes (which you may or may not have heard of) I was feeling conciderably better and my IBS was almost gone for 1 whole month! (after 2 years of daily suffering). I was feeling happy and positive and was even concidering taking driving lessons and went on holiday!For some bizzare reason 1 week ago back came the IBS, worse than ever. Not because I was stressed -because I wasn't, I was feeling very well and positive and happy. But now, I feel depressed and angry because I had a glimmer of opportunity and it has been taken away from me. At first I blamed the sudden hot weather for upsetting the balance in my tummy, (anyone else get this?)Now I don't know what to do. Help!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Nelly,Heat can cause a flare up for sure but don't give up hope. I finished the tapes a long time ago and like you was great for awhile then had a relapse. The good thing is it didn't last, I soon went back to feeling well.You can listen to your favorite session whenever you want to and that may help too.I still have flareups from time to time but nothing like I did before. The tapes continue to work for me.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

your pain management technique sounds interesting. Has this helped others?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nelly, I will help you out if I can , but I have to post tomorrow for you as I am leaving soon for work.However there is no total cure for IBS, the tapes are a management tool and from what you said they did work and yes heat can set you back off again perhaps and your probably having a setback, but it doesn't mean you won't feel good again, IBS requires balance.I also recommend you wait a little bit and start them again for some it took twice and each time you do them it sinks in better and gets easier and for some doing them twice was extremely benefical to them long term.I will try to help you out though and will post more like I said tomorrow. Its also important, abbout the stress because this is causing you more stress, by feeling "depressed and angry" and that also will have more of a negative impact on yoour gut, so try to be as positive as possible and this is not something new really some others have experience this and they are much better now in the long run, so there is hope so you know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

Just popping in with a "thumbs up" on what Eric posted.Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nelly, This is a pretty common thing, for some they may need to do the program again, but, for others, it is just a period of what Mike calls "shadow fears" and it is the subconscious' way of fighting back; usually the symptoms subside again and you do go back to feeling better. This doesn't happen with everyone, but for me it did, also because I was dealing with other issues. But sometimes it happens for no apparent reason.Here is what Mike has to say about it from the Compilation thread:`````````````~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Shadow Fears~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sometimes symptoms return and you think, oh no, the IBS is coming back, even worse than it was.....The fears you describe are (in my world ), called shadow fears. You are improving but still concerned that you might go back.This is natural, and a sure sign you are moving forward, since the fears are behind you, as you continue to move forward the fears become fainter, weaker and finally go.Also, remember that everyone, those without IBS, have digestive upsets from time to time; so it isn't necessarily the IBS.`````````````Set-Backs" and "Mind-Armies" Metaphor****************At some time during the listening of the IBS program, symptoms come and go, andthere is good reason for this. Its easiest to understand if we use a metaphor.Lets set the scene:Imagine that the IBS that has been with you, and part of your life for so long, as aresident army of negative thoughts.The IBS program and its imagery and learning's as another army, an army of positive thoughts, that are going to displace the army of old negative thoughts.Comments:The learned thought processes of the IBS have become a part of you. They do notwant to change because they are fine as they are thank you very much. However, youknow that once the IBS is reduced, managed or even eliminated you will feel better. We are not born with IBS, somewhere in the development of things, not only has IBS developed, but it is retained by the thoughts of the subconscious. IBS sufferers run thoughts in their minds, sometimes before they even open their eyesin the morning, what's the IBS going to be like today, how am I going to get to work,what happens if there are traffic queues, what shops have toilets and many otherthoughts beside.The subconscious does not want change, because the IBS is familiar. It is part of the sufferers life. No matter how bad the pain, or the bloating or the inconvenience, you have a history of surviving it, and you have. So while it is uncomfortable, its not lifethreatening, so why should the subconscious want to change?The subconscious does not like change, and will resist it!! It will use excuse after excuse to 'do something else' with your time.Just keep persevering Scenario again:After a while of listening ( and the time varies ), the sufferer will begin to feel better, in reduction of symptoms, or frequency of presentation, or feel more relaxed or less anxious, or might not even be able to put their finger on the reason, but they feel better.This is a sign that the new thoughts, the new army of positive thoughts have begun todisplace the old negative thoughts of IBS.Once this happens - the new army of positive thoughts and new positive feelings beginto relax a little, they are making progress. However! As any general in warfare knows, if they are being beaten, they do anorganised retreat, and regroup, ready for another attack.When the old thoughts attack, Then the old thoughts come back, feeling as if they are just as bad as before.Comments:The fact that the old army of negative thoughts is pushing back is natural and normal.However, since the suffer has been feeling better, they are more relaxed, but then theybegin to feel how things used to be again, they are reminded of the old discomforts.In some people their bowel habit may change, but it is only temporary.Scenario:Again the new positive thoughts, fight back, they once again push away the old armyof negative thoughts, but the old thoughts are weakened now, they are fought back again.The subconscious really does not like change.Once again the positive army of thoughts are encamped, their position is strengthened.Comments:The subconscious begins to understand that it can still survive with the new positivefeelings, it begins to feel better too, and because of that, the subconscious, throughgentle learning realises that it is feeling better, the body is feeling better, and theoutlook and attitude of mind is better too. All these things come together to move the sufferer forward, reducing symptoms and frequency of presentation.Scenario:The old army of positive thoughts will fight back again, however the strength of theold thoughts is much less, the times that the old thoughts try and come back becomeless frequent.Comments.The establishment of new positive thoughts change the way the sufferer feels, in body mind and self. What you have described is not unusual, although not all listeners have this.In my world, what you have described in normal.~Mike```````````````````````````So just hang in there, listen to the sessions you enjoy the most if you wish, but you will feel better again. You have done it before, you have a history now of success, and you can repeat it for longer and longer stretches of time.Depending on when you finished the program, Mike says to allow 8 to 10 weeks between starting it over, if you wish to re-listen to the entire program again. In the meantime, you may also listen to your favorite sessions as desired, again allowing 6 hours between listenings if you opt for more than once a day.Good luck, take care, and hope this helped ya a bit.~ Marilyn


----------



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad there are people just like me!I know the whole hypotherapy thing can work bacause I hypnotised myself. (see my link) I never get pain anymore with my IBS, so I suppose I am lucky there. Today it has been less hot and my IBS has calmed down a little, and as my IBS calms down so does my stress, and as Mike calls, "The comfort circle"seems to be taking effect.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nelly, how are you doing?


----------

